# Pilote Konica Minolta Bizhub 350 C [postcript -> PCL]



## pyranas (12 Février 2006)

Yo à tous,
Je bosse dans un local ou il y a une imprimante laser A3 couleur en réseau (Konica Minolta Bizhub 350 C). Problème, je ne peut pas imprimer car elle n'a pas l'option Postscript. 
Et comment je fais maintenant? 
Existe t-il un logiciel pour convertir les données postscript ?


----------



## pyranas (13 Février 2006)

Je pense que ce message a été déplacé sans etre lu. J'ai pas besoin du pilote, je l'ai chargé sur le site de Minolta. Le problème, c'est quelle n'a pas l'option postscript.  Donc je recherche un logiciel qui transforme le postcript en PCL, c'est ça le vrai sens du message. Avant de déplacer, faut lire...


----------

